# ipad en précommande ?



## manheman (10 Mai 2010)

Nous sommes bien le lundi 10 mai ?? et il arrive quand l'ipad en précommande ??


----------



## Pouloulou20 (10 Mai 2010)

La pré-commande devrait arrivé cette nuit ou ce matin vu que ya quelques minutes L'Apple Store en ligne vient de fermé ses portes pour la MàJ des réservation.
Donc, sa va arrivé mais faut être patient....


----------



## najecram (10 Mai 2010)

ca y est, precommandé le 64 go 3G, ca va etre long jusqu'au 28


----------



## sapiens07 (10 Mai 2010)

Commandé le 32go avec IPAD CAMERA CONNECTION KIT + IPAD DOCK-ZML 657 franchement ca fait cher ... savez vous s 'il existe un doc avec un emplacement SD integré ? ce serai top


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

Personne n'en sait plus sur les pré-commandes de l'iPad à la Fnac  ?


----------



## steelstone (10 Mai 2010)

commandé 16 Go 3G )


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Pas de précommande à la FNAC. Il faut y aller le 28.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pas de précommande à la FNAC. Il faut y aller le 28.



Salut,

Queslqu'un sait si les accessoires seront disponibles aussi à la FNAC le 28 ? carte SIM Orange aussi ? 

A+


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Certains accessoires sont déjà dispo à la FNAC. Les accessoires Apple le seront le 28.

La carte sim, je ne sais pas.


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

Pas de préco à la Fnac ...  Est ce que tu sais au moyen si l'offre adhérente sera en vigueur sur l'iPad ? Sinon je me le commande direct sur l'apple store pour être sûr d'en avoir un.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Oui, a première vu, l'offre adhérent sera bien prise en compte. Donc 5% de remise d'office.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Certains accessoires sont déjà dispo à la FNAC. Les accessoires Apple le seront le 28.
> 
> La carte sim, je ne sais pas.



Hello,

Je viens de constater que le Camera Connector kit ne serait pas disponible sur l'Apple Store avant le 07 juin... ce qui veut dire que la FNAC ne l'aura pas le 28 mai où ça n'a rien à voir ?

...


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Là, c'est plus dur de savoir. En gros tant que ce n'est pas dispos, on n'est sur de rien et je pense que tu as raison pour le camera connector...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

Effectivement dommage si le Camera Connectore Kit n'est pas dispo. en même temps...  
Vu qu'il y a un délai pour cet accessoire sur l'AS je ne vois pas comment la Fnac en aurait...   
Ceci dit il y aura peut être la surprise !!  Comme il n'y a pas de préco à la Fnac je crains qu'il y ai foule devant leurs magasins le 28 !! J'espère pas autant que devant un AS...


----------



## Arkange (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon iPad lundi et a ce moment la le délai sur le site Apple était " Livraison le 28 Mai". Je viens de retourner sur le site et maintenant c'est " Livraison d'ici au 28 Mai". C'est étrange quand même !!! Quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué ça ?


----------



## xKwaKx (11 Mai 2010)

Je sens que je ne vais pas aller le précommander sur l'Apple Store, mais plutôt aller le chercher à la FNAC directement même si je dois y être 1h avant l'ouverture ^^


----------



## iota (13 Mai 2010)

Salut.



gwen a dit:


> Pas de précommande à la FNAC. Il faut y aller le 28.


Il est possible de pré-commander à la FNAC, même si il ne font pas de communication officielle à ce sujet, il suffit de se rendre en magasin et de demander à un vendeur. J'ai d'ailleurs pré-commandé le mien hier 

@+
iota


----------



## xKwaKx (13 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il est possible de pré-commander à la FNAC, même si il ne font pas de communication officielle à ce sujet, il suffit de se rendre en magasin et de demander à un vendeur. J'ai d'ailleurs pré-commandé le mien hier
> 
> ...



Dis moi, le vendeur t'a aussi dit en le précommandant que tu ne pourras que le chercher vers 17h le 28 mai. Il paraît que c'est l'heure officielle de la sortie de l'iPad en France et qu'on ne peut pas le prendre avant :/

iota : OK, merci


----------



## iota (13 Mai 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Dis moi, le vendeur t'a aussi dit en le précommandant que tu ne pourras que le chercher vers 17h le 28 mai.


Oui, tout à fait.
Il m'a dit que ça ne servait à rien de venir avant 17h00.

@+
iota


----------



## twinworld (13 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Je viens de constater que le Camera Connector kit ne serait pas disponible sur l'Apple Store avant le 07 juin...


j'ai constaté pareil. Du coup, mon paquet sera envoyé que pour le 7 juin. j'ai hésité à revoir ma commande, et aller chercher l'accessoire après coup chez un revendeur.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, voilà j'ai commandé un 32Go WiFi le 10, mais toujours pas de mail de confirmation. y'en-t-il des personnes ayant commandé le 10 mai dans ce Cas?


----------



## luna40 (14 Mai 2010)

Est ce plus sur d' avoir le plus tôt possible l ipad en le commandant direct sur le site Apple ou alors attendre j ai un darty près de chez moi ???


----------



## twinworld (14 Mai 2010)

ben les articles disent qu'Apple pévoit de livrer d'abord ses magasins, puis les revendeurs Premium, puis les détaillants, et les détaillants grognent.


----------



## luna40 (14 Mai 2010)

bonsoir 

merci pour l'info je le commande sur le site alors 

bonne soirée


----------



## manheman (15 Mai 2010)

Salut,
J'ai commande le mien le 10 et j'ai reçu un accusé de réception, sachant que j'ai règlé par chèque.
Il est écrit :
"Merci de prendre en compte 3-5 jours ouvrés pour la recéption dun transfer bancaire et 10 jours ouvrés pour celle dun cheque.
Prévoyez Delivers by May 28th pour la constitution de votre commande.
Prévoyez Livraison par coursier dans les 3 où 8 jours ouvrés suivant l'expédition. 
L'état de la livraison pourra être suivi en ligne.
La méthode de livraison de votre commande vous sera confirmée dans l'e-mail de notification que vous recevrez au moment de l'expédition de votre commande. après départ de lentrepôt pour sa livraison.

Remarque: il s'agit de jours ouvrés et de délais de livraison approximatifs. Veuillez notez que votre commande ne sera pas expédiée, tant que tous les articles ne sont pas disponibles.
 "

Cela va être long...
J-13 (si pas de retard)


----------

